# Patcher is at it again



## SickPuppy (Jul 6, 2013)

I was browsing about the net and came across this news post from an ABC news website, dated July 3. They have video footage of Patcher bashing on Nintendo, again.

One of Patchers comments caught my eye, this guy just plain hates Nintendo. Has he ever said one good thing about Nintendo?



> Why would anybody buy a Wii U?


 
watch the video - http://www.news10.net/entertainment...241/Pachter-Nintendo-is-in-a-world-of-trouble

facebook plugin is enabled for comments at that site, if you get what I'm saying


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2013)

But he's right.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 6, 2013)

EDIT:Works fine now.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, I can answer his question of "Why would anybody buy a Wii U?", it's somebody that wants to. This guy has a long history of saying bad things about Nintendo that makes him look like a fool in the end.

Try the link again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> But he's right.


 

So he has an opinion, that *obviously* makes him right and everyone anyone else says is dead wrong. He's being overly argumentative, immature and overly opinionated he can't even back up his arguments with facts. The same argument could be said of those why buy PS Vitas.

The words of one don't reflect the consensus or words of many. Just because he can blurt out diatribes and other cretinous arguments from his ass doesn't mean they reflect the opinions of other people.

What a self-entitled wanker.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2013)

But he's right.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> But he's right.


 

What the hell kinda of response is that? Stop recycling your responses and actually saying something else.

I could just as easily go around asking people why they bought a Vita. Same concept. Must people like you continue to believe such troglodytic bullsh*t. He's being a bitter bitching self-entitled prig.

Mr. Fudge Pachter going around asking people why they would buy a Wii U

vs.

Me going around asking people why they would buy a PS Vita

Same concept. The words of one don't reflect the words of others. He has an opinion, nothing more What gives him the right to speak for everyone else?  He's just like an embittered, angry basement troll living in his parent's basement playing WOW and D&D all day.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 6, 2013)

"Why would anybody buy a WiiU?" --too vague

"Why would a *Nintendo fan* buy a WiiU?" --because bolded part

"Why would a *Sony or MS fan* buy a WiiU?" --they wouldn't because bolded part


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What the hell kinda of response is that?
> 
> I could just as easily go around asking people why they bought a Vita. Same concept. Must people like you continue to believe such troglodytic bullsh*t. He's being a bitter bitching self-entitled prig.
> 
> ...


 

But he's right.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> But he's right.


 

That's your response?  I thought it was an opinion, but I guess that makes it fact!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wii U has no games -> no reason for anyone to get it right now. Simple as that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

soulx said:


> Wii U has no games -> no reason for anyone to get it right now. Simple as that.


 

The same argument could be said of the PS Vita. Just saying. Just because the games are lacking right now does not mean that people are incapable or enjoying it, nor does it mean that getting one is immoral.

People are entitled to their opinions just as people should be allowed to get whatever the hell they want.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> That's your response? Oh good, I thought there was some hideous life form substantiating outta your ass. You had me worried there for a second. *Whew*!


 
But he's right. XD


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> That's your response? Oh good, I thought there was some hideous life form substantiating outta your ass. You had me worried there for a second. *Whew*!


 

And that's the randomizer we know and dislike!



soulx said:


> Wii U has no games -> no reason for anyone to get it right now. Simple as that.


 

No gaems, no third party support, no account system, no region free gaeming, unattractive price point, inability of first party gaems to utilise the gaempad in a substantive way, failure of marketing the system leading to people think said new system is an add on for the predecessor system.

Why would anyone buy a Wii U?



the_randomizer said:


> The same argument could be said of the PS Vita. Just saying. The Dreamcast developers were actually laughing at the Vita the other day and its poor sales. Just because the games are lacking right now does not mean that people are incapable or enjoying it, nor does it mean that getting one is immoral.
> 
> People are entitled to their opinions just as people should be allowed to get whatever the hell they want.


Vita is in the shitter bruv.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 6, 2013)

He made perfect sense to me. If you love Nintendo games or have young kids you will probably get a WiiU and if you love other games you will use your PC or one of the other consoles. So hardcore gaming and Nintendo fans will end up utilising two systems like we did with the Wii, unless you're one of those muppets who actually tried to play modern warfare on the Wii.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The same argument could be said of the PS Vita. Just saying. The Dreamcast developers were actually laughing at the Vita the other day and its poor sales. Just because the games are lacking right now does not mean that people are incapable or enjoying it, nor does it mean that getting one is immoral.
> 
> People are entitled to their opinions just as people should be allowed to get whatever the hell they want.


 
You do realize said article was a joke article. No one who developed the Dreamcast was laughing at it.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> You do realize said article was a joke article. No one who developed the Dreamcast was laughing at it.


 

I don't think the Dreamcast devs are in a position to laugh at anyone.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> And that's the randomizer we know and dislike!


Glad that I'm so well-liked over here 





GameWinner said:


> You do realize said article was a joke article. No one who developed the Dreamcast was laughing at it.


 
Fixed.


----------



## ohsoroso (Jul 6, 2013)

This guy does the whole "this isn't the 80's bit" even when it doesn't work, everyone developed for the NES and SNES they had massive 3rd party support.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> Why would anyone buy a Wii U?


To play Mario games, the upcoming Wind Waker HD and Smash Bros, Donkey Kong Country and of course, replace the Wii with the Wii U since the Wii mode can be hacked.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 6, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> You do realize said article was a joke article. No one who developed the Dreamcast was laughing at it.


 
He takes negative criticism much too seriously. That's why emigre's replies made it worthwhile to watch him rage. XD


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> To play Mario games, the upcoming Wind Waker HD and Smash Bros, Donkey Kong Country and of course, replace the Wii with the Wii U since the Wii mode can be hacked.


 

Ssshhhh!! Don't say that here, you voicing a logical opinion is like bathing in blood and diving into a shark tank!





gamefan5 said:


> He takes negative criticism much too seriously. That's why emigre's replies made it worthwhile to watch him rage. XD


 
Didn't you know that Nintendo actually pays me $500 per week to do that? True story. I have the pay stubs to prove it.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> He takes negative criticism much too seriously. That's why emigre's replies made it worthwhile to watch him rage. XD


 

But he's right.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> But he's right.


 
I'm not saying he wasn't. 
When a freaking Nintendo fan like me decides to NOT buy a WiiU, you know something is wrong.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> But he's right.


 

Well I'm in the middle. He's right, I'm in the middle and you're standing in the left.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2013)

Why people want to buy a Wii U?
Cause they way to buy a Wii U.

Stop hating Pachter, Ninty has done WAY more then you ever will accomplish in your life.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 6, 2013)

Snailface said:


> "Why would a *Sony or MS fan* buy a WiiU?" --they wouldn't because bolded part


 
So Patcher is a sony or ms fanboy, I knew it. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Why people want to buy a Wii U?
> Cause they way to buy a Wii U.
> 
> Stop hating, Pachter, Ninty has done WAY more then you ever will accomplish in your life.


 

Now you've done it, you've bathed yourself in proverbial blood. I'll be sure to call the paramedics so they can be on standby


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Why people want to buy a Wii U?
> Cause they way to buy a Wii U.
> 
> Stop hating Pachter,* Ninty has done WAY more then you ever will accomplish in your life.*


 
I can see so many situations where this logic could be so horribly, horrifyingly wrong.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Stop hating Pachter, Ninty has done WAY more then you ever will accomplish in your life.


 
I think it's a little unfair to compare the accomplishments of one man to a big corporation.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 6, 2013)

You have to remember patcher is addressing a target audience of 1st person everything mostly hardcore gamers. He made mention of Nintendo fans but to his audience he placed the comment of why would you purchase a WiiU? Of course Nintendo fans will always buy the WiiU, that goes without saying.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> I can see so many situations where this logic could be so horribly, horrifyingly wrong.


 

Aaaaand I'm gone.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And Pacther is the epitome of logic. Got it. I mean, his opinion has more weight than others, right? Right???


 
No offense, but it's amazing how think-headed you can be sometimes.
I have never said anything of the sort.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> No offense, but it's amazing how think-headed you can be sometimes.
> I have never said anything of the sort.


 
I think I'll take a walk right now since my mind is, you know, frantic right now.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> I think it's a little unfair to compare the accomplishments of one man to a big corporation.


 
Don't forget that Ninty is secretly racist.
Just like MS's Kinect and Sony mafia that killed your cat.



gamefan5 said:


> I can see so many situations where this logic could be so horribly, horrifyingly wrong.


 
All Pachter does is spread hate about Ninty, whilst Ninty manages to sell more Wii's then Pachter could dream his name be mentioned in hate.
Iirc, the DS sold 200 million handhelds?



the_randomizer said:


> Now you've done it, you've bathed yourself in proverbial blood. I'll be sure to call the paramedics so they can be on standby


 
I'll just hide behind you c:


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nintendo fans alone are not enough to float the WiiU off the bottom shelf and with dwindling 3rd party support a lot of WiiU owners will have to face reality that they will probably have to invest in a second system if other companies titles are of any interest.

I believe that this is pretty much what was said in the video so why the hate?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mantis41 said:


> You have to remember patcher is addressing a target audience of 1st person everything mostly hardcore gamers. He made mention of Nintendo fans but to his audience he placed the comment of why would you purchase a WiiU? Of course Nintendo fans will always buy the WiiU, that goes without saying.


 
Seriously though, the only reason I would buy a WiiU would be for the fantastic 1st party game. 
I remember when I bought a Wii because there were so many good games (well I thought they were good LOL)
Turns out, all I bought were first party games. I barely found any interesting third party games in it. 
That's when I realized that for most gamers, they buy consoles because they want first party games and ofc, third party games. They don't to buy multiple consoles to get their games. Keeping most games in one console that you choose is most crucial...



DinohScene said:


> Don't forget that Ninty is secretly racist.
> Just like MS's Kinect and Sony mafia that killed your cat.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Check the video. Cause he makes some good points.
He doesn't address the ninty audience but specifically address the hardcore audience. Please tell them why would they buy a WiiU?
If you say for the first party games, then you've missed his point entirely. Because they also want third party games, which is exactly what makes the WIIU so uninteresting right now.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Check the video. Cause he makes some good points.
> He doesn't address the ninty audience but specifically address the hardcore audience. Please tell them why would they buy a WiiU?
> If you say for the first party games, then you've missed his point entirely. Because they also want third party games, which is exactly what makes the WIIU so uninteresting right now.


 
That I never said.

Idk if you saw the sarcasm in me first post but..

Why would people want to buy a Wii U?
Cause they want to buy a Wii U.

Be it for 1st or 3rd party titles, 1 sold Wii U is 1 sold Wii U.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> That I never said.
> 
> Idk if you saw the sarcasm in me first post but..
> 
> ...


 
Then does that logic also applies if the WiiU *has no games? *Imagine yourself if the WIiU had* literally* no games to play. As a gaming console...
Would you still buy it? Think about your answer carefully.
One WiiU sold is a wiiU sold. If that's was all that mattered, then Nintendo would stop marketing it and just call it a day.
If you still don't understand the point I'm trying to make, I'll say it in my next post.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Then does that logic also applies if the WiiU *has no games? *Imagine yourself if the WIiU had* literally* no games to play. As a gaming console...
> Would you still buy it? Think about your answer carefully.
> One WiiU sold is a wiiU sold. If that's was all that mattered, then Nintendo would stop marketing it and just call it a day.


 
1 sold Wii U is 1 sold Wii U for nintendo.
Sold game is a sold game.

If the Wii U didn't have games I'd still buy it.
To put it in be cupboard and stare at it ;3


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> *1 sold Wii U is 1 sold Wii U* for nintendo.
> *Sold game is a sold game.*
> 
> If the *Wii U didn't have games I'd still buy it.*
> To put it in be cupboard and stare at it ;3


 
I don't think I need to tell my point now, cause by that answer, I think I have a pretty clear image of what kind of gamer you are. -_-'


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> I don't think I need to tell my point now, cause by that answer, I think I have a pretty clear image of what kind of gamer you are. -_-'


 
Well, tell me.
What kind of gamer you think I am ;o


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Well, tell me.
> What kind of gamer you think I am ;o


 
Instead of flat out telling you, reflect a bit on what you said in earlier posts. 
I don't know if you see it, but I'm pretty sure others can see it as well. 

The true winners of the video game industry are not only the gamers, but *it's also the company that makes the console that is able to cater every audience's demand. *Patcher's point is the fact that Nintendo is struggling to do that with the WiiU presently.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Instead of flat out telling you, reflect a bit on what you said in earlier posts.
> I don't know if you see it, but I'm pretty sure others can see it as well.
> 
> The true winners of the video game industry are not only the gamers, but *it's also the company that makes the console that is able to cater every audience's demand. *Patcher's point is the fact that Nintendo is struggling to do that with the WiiU presently.


 

Wow ._.
You really think you I care about it?

Damn.
Excuse me whilst I play Sheep for GBA.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Wow ._.
> *You really think you I care about it?*
> 
> *Damn.*
> *Excuse me whilst I play Sheep for GBA.*


 
No, I don't think you do. Which further illustrates my point of your image. 
Good day.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> No, I don't think you do. Which further illustrates my point of your image.
> Good day.


 
Meh whatever you want ;3

Seeyahs~ 
I'm having fun with me games.
It's what their meant to do~


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Isn't the cheapest WiiU $300 and the ps4 400? $50s cheaper? there are titles such as Tom Clancy, watch dogs, Assassins creed, batman all making it's way to t he wiiu. It will sale more in the hackers scene since a soft mod is currently being worked on.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > No gaems, no third party support, no account system, no region free gaeming, unattractive price point, inability of first party gaems to utilise the gaempad in a substantive way, failure of marketing the system leading to people think said new system is an add on for the predecessor system.
> ...



Much like those that have come before, a rerelease of an old game, games that are not out yet and err because they have money to burn compared to something as or more functional but easier to do.

It is not like the Wii U price will rise and it is not like all the stock will magically vanish into the ether as and when something might come out for it.

To that end

"Why would anyone buy a Wii U?"

Actually no I can not say that

Why would anyone with a modicum of financial responsibility buy a Wii U?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Why would anyone with a modicum of financial responsibility buy a Wii U?


 
1. Coz they like the concept of the wii u (the gamepad, the experience)
2. They like Nintendo games and the ones on Wii U, or soon to come
3. They're casual parents who want an easy way to entertain their children
4. They believe it to be more worth it than PS4/XBO
5. They know lots of people with Wii u's


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 6, 2013)

How can you entertain children with no games?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> How can you entertain children with no games?


Apps.

However:

There are currently 146 games confirmed (98 retail and 48 downloadable) as of 20 June 2013


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 6, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Apps.


 
Tablets/Smartphones.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 6, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Tablets/Smartphones.


 
Yep.
Those two are also systems that can entertain children without apps.
Modern day technology is fascinating


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 6, 2013)

Tablets/Smartphones don't have real games though.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 6, 2013)

Mantis41 said:


> He made perfect sense to me. If you love Nintendo games or have young kids you will probably get a WiiU and if you love other games you will use your PC or one of the other consoles. So hardcore gaming and Nintendo fans will end up utilising two systems like we did with the Wii, unless you're one of those muppets who actually tried to play modern warfare on the Wii.


I played MW3 on the Wii and liked it. If the PS360 had controls like the Wii then I would have played on that console, now it's the Wii U BO2.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 6, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> I played MW3 on the Wii and liked it. If the PS360 had controls like the Wii then I would have played on that console, now it's the Wii U BO2.


See! I knew there would be at least one, um.......... sick puppy.


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 6, 2013)

Personally, I think he's right on the money.
And I consider myself a huge Nintendo Fan boy ( played almost exclusively on Nintendo systems and handhelds since 1987 ).

I don't think he's opinionated or that he hates Nintendo, if you go and watch some of his older Pach Attack episodes he actually praised Nintendo all the time.
It's only after they made a few questionable decision ( as a company ) that he started to criticize them.

*But he's right* .

The huge mistake on Nintendo behalf was waiting way too long to launch a Wii U.
By 2009 the Wii was basically dead, but still a very popular brand.
Most people moved to other systems or PC gaming as a result of lack of games ( first or third-party ) .
Had the Wii U come 2 years early, it would have been riding on the Wii momentum and it would have been a huge competition for the PS360, with arguably better graphics and a cool controller.
By the time PS4 and XBone would have hit the market, the Wii U would have been an established platform on it's own with millions of happy owners and a shitload of games.

As it stands, with the next generation around the corner, developers have rightfully lost interest, plain and simple.
A lot of people will still get a Wii U for Nintendo games ( like Pachter said ) , but that won't be enough to make it a #1 seller ever again.

So I'd say, with all due respect, Pachter is right.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 7, 2013)

Every time Pachter makes some statement, or something he says is taken out of context and plastered all over headlines, Nintendo fans find some new way to be embarrassingly fanny flustered. There's enough spewed spaghetti here to feed the entire continent of Africa until the eventual heat death of the universe.

Maybe people could stop being so petty and defensive about their console of choice.
Maybe people could realize that Michael Pachter is not speaking from the perspective of a core gamer, and so his opinions and viewpoints might differ from yours.
Maybe people could stop trying to deny the Wii U's precarious situation and the struggles Nintendo has in selling people on the device.
Maybe people could accept that Pachter isn't the big bad boogeyman, and that throwing childish insults at him will accomplish nothing.
Maybe people could realize that acting so childish about anything Nintendo-related only reinforces the notion that Nintendo products are only for children.
Maybe people could understand that if you don't care for Pachter, you could just ignore him and not give him the traffic.

A bit too much to ask for, I'm sure, but a man can dream.


----------



## chyyran (Jul 7, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Tablets/Smartphones don't have real games though.


 



> *Game* _n. _
> A form of play or sport, esp. a competitive one played according to rules and decided by skill, strength, or luck.


 
Even though most are lacking in depth and even more so are quite frankly shovelware (fucking Angry Birds), they are still games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh, my mistake "tablets/smartphones are lacking in games that have depth"


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 7, 2013)

Why are we paying Pachter any mind?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Why are we paying Pachter any mind?


 

He's an attention whore


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

Ron said:


> Even though most are lacking in depth and even more so are quite frankly shovelware (fucking Angry Birds), they are still games.


How is Angry Birds shovelware? Last I checked, shovelware generally refers to glitchy, broken, and otherwise unfinished games that don't function as intended and yet have been put on the market. I'm not the biggest of Angry Birds fans, but from what I've played of it, it definitely doesn't fit the definition of shovelware.


----------



## chyyran (Jul 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> How is Angry Birds shovelware? Last I checked, shovelware generally refers to glitchy, broken, and otherwise unfinished games that don't function as intended and yet have been put on the market. I'm not the biggest of Angry Birds fans, but from what I've played of it, it definitely doesn't fit the definition of shovelware.


 

Oh, I meant that Angry Birds lacks depth. Not that it's shovelware. Bleh. I meant to put it before the shovelware comment.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

Actually, for once his analysis was very apt. Nintendo did wait 2 years too long with releasing the WiiU and the competition has indeed passed by them at this point. EA has pulled out most of its support, Ubisoft already stated that they will only release multiplatform titles on the system and no exclusives so yeah, the WiiU is shaping up to be a typically first-party platform for the most part. In addition, the full quote _(which the OP cut in half in order to pull it out of context and make it sound like fanboyism)_ was:
_



			"(...) and this PS4 priced 50 bucks more than a WiiU... I mean, why would anybody buy a WiiU? Y'know, unless they just have to play Nintendo games. I think the way it actually shakes out is anybody who buys a WiiU, who really is a hardcore gamer is gonna buy a PS4 or an XBox One in addition so they can play those third party titles that they love (...)"
		
Click to expand...

_Which changes the equation entirely. Patcher acknowledges the fact that the Nintendo fanbase is still going to buy the WiiU for the sake of Nintendo games, but he does underline that due to hardware inferiority, Nintendo's in trouble in the sense that developers may not be too keen to develop multiplatform titles for it unless it sells in quadrillions_ (which it doesn't right now)_.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 7, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Why are we paying Pachter any mind?


 
Anyone who posts negativity against big mainstream companies/games gets attention here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Why are we paying Pachter any mind?


 


Black-Ice said:


> Anyone who posts negativity against big mainstream companies/games gets attention here.


 
Sort of makes you wonder if people commenting here and disagreeing with the guy actually listened to what he had to say. Watch the whole video and you'll see that he makes a good few valid points. He may have very little credibility, but for once he said something that makes sense, and not in a _"doomsday"_ fashion, just with a healthy dose of realist thinking.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Watch the video


 
Hey
Foxi

HEY

no.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Hey
> Foxi
> 
> HEY
> ...


 
*> Didn't watch the video*
*> Dismisses it*

Okay. Very objective and thoughtful of you. The fact that he said a quadrillion stupid things in the past doesn't mean that he can't have a sudden stroke of genuis and say something that makes sense when all the right planets align.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *> Didn't watch the video*
> *> Dismisses it*
> 
> Okay. Very objective and thoughtful of you.


 
Critic posted on gbatemp= Someone who says 1 fact mixed in with 5 mins of witty banter against a company or big franchise, which appeals to humour buds of those who like to hate things.

And that's all i'll say on the matter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Critic posted on gbatemp= Someone who says 1 fact mixed in with 5 mins of witty banter against a company or big franchise, which appeals to humour buds of those who like to hate things.
> 
> And that's all i'll say on the matter.


 
And all I'll say on the matter is that you didn't listen to what he had to say so you cannot objectively say that it was stupid just because _"his name is Patcher"_ - that's not how the real world works. If you don't know what he said, you just don't know if it made sense or not, fact. You think you're being witty here but you're being a bit ignorant, plus a _"hater"_ like the ones you've described, except towards an analyst rather than a company.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 7, 2013)

So now Patcher is talking shit about the ORIGINAL NES ?  It is difficult to take this guy seriously.  I mean, I REALIZE Microsoft backpedaled on a lot of their xboner bullshit (still mandatory kinect, still $500, etc.)  But Patcher wants to roll the dice betting on MS, even after whiffing his Wii 1 failure projection?  I would think he would be a little less belligerent.  But no.  He decides to ape the NES.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> So now Patcher is talking shit about the ORIGINAL NES ? It is difficult to take this guy seriously. I mean, I REALIZE Microsoft backpedaled on a lot of their xboner bullshit (still mandatory kinect, still $500, etc.) But Patcher wants to roll the dice betting on MS, even after whiffing his Wii 1 failure projection? I would think he would be a little less belligerent. But no. He decides to ape the NES.


 
At no point during this interview does he criticize the original NES. What he _actually_ says is that a large portion of the NES library consists of first-party titles _(which isn't really all that accurate considering the fact that the NES had strong third-party support, but most of those third party games are in the realm of obscurity now)_.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> At no point during this interview does he criticize the original NES. What he _actually_ says is that a large portion of the NES library consists of first-party titles _(which isn't really all that accurate considering the fact that the NES had strong third-party support, but most of those third party games are in the realm of obscurity now)_.


"...the Wii U is a Nintendo-only gaming device which is they way they were back with the Nintendo Entertainment System in 1985."

He is trying to throw mud at Nintendo by dredging up ancient figures and drastically different scenarios (the rebirth of the game industry vs current generation.)  He DID criticize the NES lack of 3rd party titles and used that as a bludgeon.

Yes, I know that MOST 3rd party NES titles are obscure, but why even mention that at all?  It STILL had strong third party support.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> "...the Wii U is a Nintendo-only gaming device which is they way they were back with the Nintendo Entertainment System in 1985."
> 
> He is trying to throw mud at Nintendo by dredging up ancient figures and drastically different scenarios (the rebirth of the game industry vs current generation.) He DID criticize the NES lack of 3rd party titles and used that as a bludgeon.
> 
> Yes, I know that MOST 3rd party NES titles are obscure, but why even mention that at all? It STILL had strong third party support.


 
I suppose it depends on your interpretation. The way I understood it was that the system is clearly aimed at Nintendo developers rather than general purpose development similarily to the NES and other consoles of that period. It certainly didn't seem like an insult to me, but if it was intended as such then it's a blunder seeing that the NES single-handedly pulled the world out of the video game crash. Third-party support on the NES was fenomenal for its time.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Last I checked, shovelware generally refers to glitchy, broken, and otherwise unfinished games that don't function as intended and yet have been put on the market.


By that definition, shouldn't we assume that most of the latest Bethesda Softworks games are shovelware?

Shovelware, to me, is software that is simple, quickly and cheaply produced, usually sold at a discount when released, and rushed to the market to profit from unexperienced buyers not doing their homework to see if the game is worthwhile before buying.  It still might be 100% bug free, but only good for the bargain bin, as far as most of us are concerned.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 7, 2013)

Nothing is 100% bugfree.

But your definition of shovelware is spot on 

As for Pachter, the man is an analyst. he analyzes the market and tells ivnestors what he THINKS will happen. That does nto make it true. As for Nintendo, I don't agree that they launched the Wii U too late, I also don't agree that it is underpowered because so far it is the strognest console out there. Sure, the new ones NOT OUT YET will be stronger but that does not mean squad. It never has, it never will. If all you care for is power, play on a PC. He is right about the main question though:
Why would anybody want a Wii U? And thiks question has been answered here but the idea behind the question is ignored, thatks to overzealous fanboys.


I got a Wii U to play Nintendo titles. Mario, Zelda, the usual. I am not a Nintendo fanboy but I do like their games so I have to get their systems. simple. I think most Nintendo fans get a Wii U eventually. 
Somebody who doesnt like Nintendo wont get the console.
Parents probably wont get it since they believe its a Wii with a new controler
And that right there is it. It is Nintendos job to make sure that people WANT the Wii U. But Nintendo failed at that miserably and now they try to rectify this. I believe it can work, I think they can still turn this ship around. We all just have to wait and see^^


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> As for Nintendo, I don't agree that they launched the Wii U too late, I also don't agree that it is underpowered because so far it is the strognest console out there.


...in comparison to last generation systems which are 8-7 years old at this point. _Woo-hoo?_ He's entirely right - the WiiU is ready to compete with the PS3 and the 360... at the end of the PS3's and 360's life cycles. Of course it was released too late.


> I got a Wii U to play Nintendo titles. Mario, Zelda, the usual. I am not a Nintendo fanboy but I do like their games so I have to get their systems. simple. I think most Nintendo fans get a Wii U eventually.


...and another console in addition if the WiiU continues to go down the downward spiral of lack of third-party support.


> Somebody who doesnt like Nintendo wont get the console.


Rule applies to everything in the history of ever that can be obtained.


> Parents probably wont get it since they believe its a Wii with a new controler


Overgeneralization. There's this thing called _"dialogue"_ - if a kid would love to get a WiiU for Christmas/Birthday/Hanuka/Quanza/Whatever, said kid is going to inform them about it in some fashion, even if they're technologically illiterate. The big problem here is getting that kid to want the system.


> And that right there is it. It is Nintendos job to make sure that people WANT the Wii U. But Nintendo failed at that miserably and now they try to rectify this. I believe it can work, I think they can still turn this ship around. We all just have to wait and see^^


Oh, of course they can turn this ship around - they have to aim at the niche created by the Wii and sell a low-cost alternative system with its own exclusive titles. The WiiU still has about 2-3 years of multiplatform titles to enjoy but after that time, it will just run out of steam and either won't be able to push the latest and greatest engines or it will use heavily watered down versions... that is, if it starts selling - otherwise nobody will develop for it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2013)

Exactly. They have the power to undo (most) of the damage done by simply fixing the marketing and pointing it in the right direction. Only then will the Wii U recover, but it's by no means going be an easy route.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sort of makes you wonder if people commenting here and disagreeing with the guy actually listened to what he had to say. Watch the whole video and you'll see that he makes a good few valid points. He may have very little credibility, but for once he said something that makes sense, and not in a _"doomsday"_ fashion, just with a healthy dose of realist thinking.


 
That's like telling me to watch a video of what Fred Phelps has to say before commenting.  Pachter is a troll and has no credibility, so I have no plans to listen to the crap that spews out of his mouth.  As the saying goes, even a broken clock is right twice a day, but I certainly won't refer to that clock to tell me what time it is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> That's like telling me to watch a video of what Fred Phelps has to say before commenting. Pachter is a troll and has no credibility, so I have no plans to listen to the crap that spews out of his mouth. As the saying goes, even a broken clock is right twice a day, but I certainly won't refer to that clock to tell me what time it is.


 
In that case you're going to be wrong twice a day and it's your own choice too. Ignorance truly is bliss, but as I said earlier, if you feel like criticizing an opinion, first you have to know what that opinion is. If you're planning on sitting down with your fingers up your ears singing _"La la la! Can't hear you!"_ then you're acting like a 5-year old. It would take you less than two minutes to check out what he had to say before dismissing it, but no - let's just assume that he said something stupid because he's Patcher since sitting on the Patcher hate train is so much more popular.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In that case you're going to be wrong twice a day and it's your own choice too. Ignorance truly is bliss, but as I said earlier, if you feel like criticizing an opinion, first you have to know what that opinion is. If you're planning on sitting down with your fingers up your ears singing _"La la la! Can't hear you!"_ then you're acting like a 5-year old. It would take you less than two minutes to check out what he had to say before dismissing it, but no - let's just assume that he said something stupid because he's Patcher since sitting on the Patcher hate train is so much more popular.


 
I'm not going to fill that wind-bag's ego by listening to his crap.  He gets money by getting views and attention, and I refuse to contribute to that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I'm not going to fill that wind-bag's ego by listening to his crap. He gets money by getting views and attention, and I refuse to contribute to that.


 

Then all we need to do is, if what he says bother us, we don't have to read it. Yes, it's good to have an opinion, but we're not obligated to agree with it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I'm not going to fill that wind-bag's ego by listening to his crap. He gets money by getting views and attention, and I refuse to contribute to that.


 


the_randomizer said:


> Then all we need to do is, if what he says bother us, we don't have to read it. Yes, it's good to have an opinion, but we're not obligated to agree with it.


Exactly. You can agree or disagree with what a person says, but you have to _know_ what that person says before you're in the position to comment. If you're going to comment on what was said on the basis of who said it then you're just going to look silly.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Exactly. You can agree or disagree with what a person says, but you have to _know_ what that person says before you're in the position to comment. If you're going to comment on what was said on the basis of who said it then you're just going to look silly.


 
I'd sure hate to look silly in your eyes.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> That's like telling me to watch a video of what Fred Phelps has to say before commenting.  Pachter is a troll and has no credibility, so I have no plans to listen to the crap that spews out of his mouth.  As the saying goes, even a broken clock is right twice a day, but I certainly won't refer to that clock to tell me what time it is.





grossaffe said:


> I'm not going to fill that wind-bag's ego by listening to his crap.  He gets money by getting views and attention, and I refuse to contribute to that.


You must be trolling. There's no way that you honestly believe this BS... Either that or you're just brutally honest about your self-inflicted stupidity or willful ignorance and don't give a fuck...


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

This thread is a fantastic example of how stupid and pathetically fanboyish this forum really can be.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Pachter is a troll and has no credibility



He seems to have provided reasons (drawn from analysis and logic) for many of his opinions on matters. Such things are quite damaging to a claim of troll in this instance. Not directed at you but most of the time the problems people have with him seen to be because what is good business and what is good gaming (from the staunchy traditionalist mindset inhabited by most sorts of people that would self identify as gamers anyway) are not always the same thing and most of the latter group would not know good business after it happened and it was being explained to them.

Credibility wise he is a paid lead analyst for a massive finance and related matters firm with him being specifically tasked with following games and related industries. You do not tend to get that far if you are wrong all the time. I am hardly going to attribute "seer" status to him but I can see valuing his opinion more than that of most games journalists (though that is a different matter as most games journalists would not know the meaning of the word).

I doubt I will be sharing a beer with him by choice if I had the chance but by no means can I dismiss him or work myself up to proper negative feelings about him.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> This thread is a fantastic example of how stupid and pathetically fanboyish this forum really can be.


 
I don't mind - I love watching Gold in the making. 



grossaffe said:


> I'd sure hate to look silly in your eyes.


That was a piece of very general advice, it applies to any and all conversations. Adressing a statement without knowing the statement is a pretty silly thing to do here in the normal world.


FAST6191 said:


> He seems to have provided reasons (drawn from analysis and logic) for many of his opinions on matters. _(...)_
> Credibility wise he is a paid lead analyst for a massive finance and related matters firm with him being specifically tasked with following games and related industries._(...)_ by no means can I dismiss him or work myself up to proper negative feelings about him.


 
_"No, no, no FAST - you don't understand! He criticized Nintendo (or so I heard, I didn't actually listen) so obviously he's wrong and everything he says is witchcraft."_


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

I just want to leave my 2 cents here.

Yup *he is* right indeed. The WiiU does not have a lot of games.

The thing here is that the majority of the people that buy Nintendo hardware, they *DON'T* buy it to play GTA, Battlefield, or even FIFA. They buy it to play *Nintendo* games, and other "smaller" third party games.

So contrary to the video: Why would I want to pay *50$* *MORE* to buy a PS4 and play what I already play on my god damned computer? With worse graphics and gameplay?

And even if I didnt have a computer that could play those, I'm still pretty tired of those games.

I usually go for Nintendo because it is generally different.

Of course, you can argument that Nintendo is the same, since they release the same Mario games over and over again. Yes. True.

The difference is, when I want to play something Nintendo, I play WiiU or Nintendo 3DS. Whenever I want to play what 80% of PS4 or XboxOne have to offer (such as those titles), I boot up my computer and play it.

So I respectfully, disagree.

But it all comes down to preferences in the end.

I will probably buy WiiU, Xbox One and perhaps even a PS4. But I am positive that if the titles that keep coming are more Halo, God of War, or Call of Duty, GTA, or Battlefield, the only system that will not have a coat of *dust* in my living room, will be the WiiU.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2013)

I play Nintendo games, I go with Nintendo consoles and handhelds irrespective of the general consensus; they have their opinions as I have mine. I like to play other games as well, so I have Sony's consoles to take care of that. If I want a game with better graphics, I use my desktop.

Edit: 5000 posts....weird.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> sitting on every hate train is so much more popular on gbatemp


 
Fixed bro


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I play Nintendo games, I go with Nintendo consoles and handhelds irrespective of the general consensus; they have their opinions as I have mine. I like to play other games as well, so I have Sony's consoles to take care of that. If I want a game with better graphics, I use my desktop.
> 
> Edit: 5000 posts....weird.


 
Congrats


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I play Nintendo games, I go with Nintendo consoles and handhelds irrespective of the general consensus; they have their opinions as I have mine. I like to play other games as well, so I have Sony's consoles to take care of that. If I want a game with better graphics, I use my desktop.
> 
> Edit: 5000 posts....weird.



I am not quite sure what sort of response you expect to this.

If you like doing something and that something does not hurt people then fair enough. I mean we have people that like playing old games and things that look and play like old games and we tolerate those well enough.
However if the USN and similar such threads are anything to go by you frequently try to sell the rest of us on the lifestyle and not in an especially brilliant/convincing manner.



WhiteMaze said:


> The thing here is that the majority of the people that buy Nintendo hardware, they *DON'T* buy it to play GTA, Battlefield, or even FIFA. They buy it to play *Nintendo* games, and other "smaller" third party games.



Maybe and maybe not (that is certainly not why I have a DS) but seen as this is a business thread the question was (after a fashion) "is such a scenario enough to sustain Nintendo or better yet have them shine with the present setup?".


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> I just want to leave my 2 cents here.
> 
> Yup *he is* right indeed. The WiiU does not have a lot of games.
> 
> ...


I'm an avid Nintendo fan, and yes I will continue to buy Nintendo consoles. But to say that Nintendo fans don't buy Nintendo consoles to play GTA and the like, while technically true, is a bit misleading. Of course we (at least we who are willing to face the reality of the situation) buy the Wii and Wii U (at least today) mostly for first and second party games because we know most AAA third party games won't make it to Nintendo's console. But that doesn't mean we don't seriously wish they WOULD. I don't know about you, but as a Nintendo fan, I'm sick of having to pop down $700+ for two consoles just to get my dose of both Nintendo and great third party games. When the Wii U launched, I was hopeful that I would only need one system this generation, but now I'm resigned to the fact that this almost certainly won't be the case.

Which leads to your PC example. So many people don't own gaming PCs, so even if they did go that route, that's still technically a second gaming platform that they have to spend money on aside from Nintendo's console. Sure, maybe that situation doesn't apply to you and select other people who like Nintendo and already own gaming PCs, but it sure as heck applies to many other people, myself included.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Maybe and maybe not (that is certainly not why I have a DS) but seen as this is a business thread the question was (after a fashion) "is such a scenario enough to sustain Nintendo or better yet have them shine with the present setup?".


 
Well it has been enough for most of their systems hasen't it?

I may be wrong. The WiiU may fail catastrophically. But at least it tried to do things a little bit differently, without resorting to the same old Call of Duty and GTA games.



xwatchmanx said:


> I'm an avid Nintendo fan, and yes I will continue to buy Nintendo consoles. But to say that Nintendo fans don't buy Nintendo consoles to play GTA and the like, while technically true, is a bit misleading. Of course we (at least we who are willing to face the reality of the situation) buy the Wii and Wii U (at least today) mostly for first and second party games because we know most AAA third party games won't make it to Nintendo's console. But that doesn't mean we don't seriously wish they WOULD. I don't know about you, but as a Nintendo fan, I'm sick of having to pop down $700+ for two consoles just to get my dose of both Nintendo and great third party games. When the Wii U launched, I was hopeful that I would only need one system this generation, but now I'm resigned to the fact that this almost certainly won't be the case.
> 
> Which leads to your PC example. So many people don't own gaming PCs, so even if they did go that route, that's still technically a second gaming platform that they have to spend money on aside from Nintendo's console. Sure, maybe that situation doesn't apply to you and select other people who like Nintendo and already own gaming PCs, but it sure as heck applies to many other people, myself included.


 
I do understand your concern. However I believe the mistake you make, is to to expect that you can play everything with a single system.The way I see it (unfortunately) that will never happen.

Let me put it this way:

While you like the play the big name titles such as those I named before, why are *you* a Nintendo fan then? Why do you keep buying their systems?

I believe that may be due to something. All in all, you need your "Nintendo" dose. Exactly like me. So they must be doing something right. I think that what they are doing right, is exactly that: offer something different from the rest. That was the case with the Nintendo DS, that was the case with the Wii, and that will be the case with the WiiU.

Also, before things start to go this way, let me tell you all right away, that I'm *NO* Nintendo fan. They have done a lot of things that annoy me and still do. I would also like "Battlefield" on WiiU so I could blow some heads up now and then. But I already know, Nintendo generally does not "swing" that way.

As such, I keep my PC for that. Also, my computer is not a gaming computer. I have a simple desktop. I just buy a sufficient powered graphics card, pop it in there, and I'm good to go.

So even in monetary terms, it is still a better choice since I have a fully functional computer for all my PC needs, *AND* a gaming machine. So even if it costs 200$ or 300$ more than a PS4/XboxOne, don't forget that it does what they do, better, and all the other computer related tasks too such as work, internet, etc.

To my eyes, and to a certain degree, a PC + WiiU, "eliminates" the need for a XboxOne / PS4.

Of course if you like titles that only PS4 or Xbone have, by all means, buy them.


----------



## Coto (Jul 7, 2013)

The Wii U is a scam as-is now . Maybe if it'd be cheaper, the world, would be better.

Plus, upped Wii parts (that were improved since 2000-2001 on the GC) for $350

The console gets mediocre 1st party support (because on franchises like Pokemon, most users BEGGED for a Pokemon Stadium 3 that would even sell more DS's and Wii's), PBR isn't that bad, but.. meh, while on the others, the usual zelda (always well appreciated), mario games.

Of course the software is what we're paying right now, so now i'm buying every 3DS game I like. 

Nintendo should follow Namco-way of designing games, creating series (tales, tekken), and supporting their fanbase. If not, then Project X Zone wouldn't have been a reality in NA/ worldwide. Capcom does help by creating content for Nintendo too.(and trust me, much more, than creating a new super mario xx world on the yy console)

Nintendo:
you should:
Focus on software titles, improve 3DS online, improve 3DS & Wii U connectivity( ie: making online sharing and live rooms of miis)

you should not:
charge $100 for a piece of plastic, like wii fit
scam users by buying the same old shit, improved, at least, lower the price, you're not apple.
*think you can do all your own way*. support your worlwide fan base. give something they want!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Well it has been enough for most of their systems hasn't it?
> 
> I may be wrong. The WiiU may fail catastrophically. But at least it tried to do things a little bit differently, without resorting to the same old Call of Duty and GTA games.
> 
> ...



I have no great issue with COD and GTA but that is probably a different discussion.
Most of their systems but times are changing and being able to scrape by might get an awful lot harder so how much can we really look to the past here?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

Coto said:


> Nintendo:
> you should:
> Focus on software titles, improve 3DS online, improve 3DS & Wii U connectivity( ie: making online sharing and live rooms of miis


 
I agree.



Coto said:


> Nintendo should follow Namco-way of designing games, creating series (tales, tekken), and supporting their fanbase.


 
I too agree. But that applies not only to Nintendo, but to Microsoft and Sony too, unfortunately.

EDIT:



FAST6191 said:


> I have no great issue with COD and GTA but that is probably a different discussion.
> Most of their systems but times are changing and being able to scrape by might get an awful lot harder so how much can we really look to the past here?


 
Well my friend, I guess only time will tell..


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> I just want to leave my 2 cents here.
> 
> Yup *he is* right indeed. The WiiU does not have a lot of games.


 
The WiiU appears to have loads of games if you look at the 360 and PS3 for the same market period from launch. 



Spoiler


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

Mantis41 said:


> The WiiU appears to have loads of games if you look at the 360 and PS3 for the same market period from launch.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

That list of Wii U gaems is so underwhelming.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> That list of Wii U gaems is so underwhelming.


 
I didn't say they were good, just more of them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> I do understand your concern. However I believe the mistake you make, is to to expect that you can play everything with a single system.The way I see it (unfortunately) that will never happen.


If someone only cares about Sony exclusives and third party titles, they can buy a PlayStation and be good to go. If someone only cares about Microsoft exclusives and third party titles, they can buy an Xbox and be good to go. But if someone only cares about Nintendo exclusives and third party titles, they can buy a Wii U and... NOT be good to go unless they buy a second platform? Wait, what?

You see what I'm saying? Expecting to get most of the exclusives* and third party titles one cares about on one console isn't unheard of, nor is it an realistic expectation. Sony and Microsoft have been doing it this whole past generation, and yet Nintendo isn't doing it even now, and that's a serious problem.

*(Obviously if you love exclusives from multiple consoles, that's a different story)


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> If someone only cares about Sony exclusives and third party titles, they can buy a PlayStation and be good to go. If someone only cares about Microsoft exclusives and third party titles, they can buy an Xbox and be good to go. But if someone only cares about Nintendo Nintendo exclusives and third party titles, they can buy a Wii U and... NOT be good to go unless they buy a second platform? Wait, what?
> 
> You see what I'm saying? Expecting to get most of the exclusives* and third party titles one cares about on one console isn't unheard of, nor is it an realistic expectation. Sony and Microsoft have been doing it this whole past generation, and yet Nintendo isn't doing it even now, and that's a serious problem.
> 
> *(Obviously if you love exclusives from multiple consoles, that's a different story)


 
If you are a Nintendo fan, than yes. Nintendo is not known for using those mass titles, nor do they generally support those titles :/

So again, in a way, I say it is your mistake. They never did that. Nintendo always walked the other "path". That's what makes them somewhat different from the competition.

I'm not sure if Nintendo announced they would have those titles. If they did, then they are at fault.

Now from another point of view, sure it would be awesome if they began supporting those titles too. I would like it (hell, more to choose from).

I'm just saying, they don't have a record of doing that, so why would you expect them to? You know what I mean?


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 7, 2013)

I totally expected people arguing in favor the wii here, given the long history of this website

I was right .

That being said, Patcher has always been a douche. However, the wii u really had a shitty start. It needs some 3rd party support and right now it *SOUNDS* like people are being hesitant. People buy the wii u for the first party games, its as simple as that. Basically they buy a current gen, then a nintendo system on the side. Its been like that since the xbox and ps2 came out.


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> If someone only cares about Sony exclusives and third party titles, they can buy a PlayStation and be good to go. If someone only cares about Microsoft exclusives and third party titles, they can buy an Xbox and be good to go. But if someone only cares about Nintendo Nintendo exclusives and third party titles, they can buy a Wii U and... NOT be good to go unless they buy a second platform? Wait, what?


 

This reminds me about when I was a kid. I was the only one with a Playstation whilst everyone had an N64 which meant I was left out of a lot of conversations. On the bright side, there was regularly new games coming out and I was able to get really good games for less than £30 thanks to third parties. Whilst the N64 owners were reliant on first party games and had regular game droughts whilst having to pay £50 for a game.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> People buy the wii u for the first party games, its as simple as that. Basically they buy a current gen, then a nintendo system on the side. Its been like that since the xbox and ps2 came out.


 
My thoughts exactly. It has always been this way.


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> My thoughts exactly. It has always been this way.


 

It's like this because Nintendo seemingly are competently inept in securing consistent third party support. Incompetent third party relations shouldn't be tolerated or accepted as the norm.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> If you are a Nintendo fan, than yes. Nintendo is not known for using those mass titles, nor do they generally support those titles :/
> 
> So again, in a way, I say it is your mistake. They never did that. Nintendo always walked the other "path". That's what makes them somewhat different from the competition.
> 
> ...


Nintendo used to get decent third party support, even though it was a long time ago. Just because they haven't done something for a long time doesn't make it ok.

Nintendo made a big show at E3 2012 (and I think 2011 as well) about their "unprecedented" third party support with companies like EA (and we all know how stellar that ended up going, right?).

Also, I think you're confusing what I mean when I say "expect." I don't mean "expect" as in "I fully believe it will happen" (though I did have faith at first because of the supposed "unprecedented 3rd party support" they boasted of). I mean "expect" as in it's a reasonable thing to consider "a given" from game consoles in 20-freaking-13. With all the competition doing it, there's just no excuse for Nintendo to not develop a console that attracts third party games, just like everyone else does. Like Emigre said, it's just flat-out unacceptable for Nintendo to not do that today.

Also, Nintendo gets stellar third party support on handhelds, even though competing handhelds have been much more powerful for the past couple handheld generations. So it can't just be power alone. Nintendo is seriously fucking up something here.

PS: Just to clarify if there was any confusion, I was not an early Wii U adopter, and still don't own one. So this has nothing to do with me being "burnt" by falsely believing the system would get third party support.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> It's like this because Nintendo seemingly are competently inept in securing consistent third party support. Incompetent third party relations shouldn't be tolerated or accepted as the norm.


 
these are my thoughts exactly. Nintendo could hold a bigger market if they actually attempted to please 3rd parties. The only reason why Nintendo remains afloat, is because of its first party games. Don't get me wrong, im not saying they are all shit. I'm simply implying that Nintendo could be regarded as the ONLY system someone needs.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 7, 2013)

If it hadn't been for his major flip-flopping more than Magikarp and that fact that he gets paid by Microsoft, then maybe his opinion might have been worth listening to.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Nintendo used to get decent third party support, even though it was a long time ago. Just because they haven't done something for a long time doesn't make it ok.
> 
> Nintendo made a big show at E3 2012 (and I think 2011 as well) about their "unprecedented" third party support with companies like EA (and we all know how stellar that ended up going, right?).
> 
> ...


 

That was actually EA that boasted the unprecedented relationship with Nintendo (though they did so at Nintendo's conference).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> If it hadn't been for his major flip-flopping more than Magikarp and that fact that he gets paid by Microsoft, then maybe his opinion might have been worth listening to.


*Facepalm*


grossaffe said:


> That was actually EA that boasted the unprecedented relationship with Nintendo (though they did so at Nintendo's conference).


Fair enough. But even despite that, Nintendo went out of their way to advertise third parties to make it clear that they would be getting good third party support. For example, who do you think invited EA onto Nintendo's conference? But of course, aside from some usually half-assed ports (which admittedly were mostly the third parties' fault), this never really came to fruition.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank god the WiiU hasn't been full hacked. You can imagine where the blame would have been thrown if that had happened early on.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> It's like this because Nintendo seemingly are competently inept in securing consistent third party support. Incompetent third party relations shouldn't be tolerated or accepted as the norm.


 
It all comes down to each persons tastes.

To *my* eyes, the same old and overused incompetent third party games and software shouldn't be tolerated or accepted as the norm, just because they are accepted by a bigger number of people. Example: COD.



xwatchmanx said:


> Nintendo used to get decent third party support, even though it was a long time ago. Just because they haven't done something for a long time doesn't make it ok.
> 
> Nintendo made a big show at E3 2012 (and I think 2011 as well) about their "unprecedented" third party support with companies like EA (and we all know how stellar that ended up going, right?).
> 
> ...


 
Oh I thought you did own a WiiU. Well good then.

Again, I do understand your position. And I too believe it would benefit the company to have those big third party titles. Even if only financially.

But for some reason, it feels like Nintendo takes it personally, and doesn't want that to happen. I think they want to be "different" that bad. Lol.


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> It all comes down to each persons tastes.
> 
> To *my* eyes, the same old and overused incompetent third party games and software shouldn't be tolerated or accepted as the norm, just because they are accepted by a bigger number of people. Example: COD.


 

The third party games which ensures no game drought occurs, the third party games which provide a greater range of games to play, the third party games which helps sell hardware. You can be pretentious about how you find third party support as creatively bankrupt but you cannot deny system with third party support tend to do well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> To *my* eyes, the same old and overused incompetent third party games and software shouldn't be tolerated or accepted as the norm, just because they are accepted by a bigger number of people. Example: COD.



If a language does not have a wide array of books and information published in it then most consider it a failed language.

If a video format does not get widely used by a whole host of parties then it can be considered to have failed. Repeat for other types of multimedia.

Software development as an only route in is via the maker affair is actually fairly radical as far as such things go.

To that end I am not sure I can really back that view.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> The third party games which ensures no game drought occurs, the third party games which provide a greater range of games to play, the third party games which helps sell hardware. You can be pretentious about how you find third party support as creatively bankrupt but you cannot deny system with third party support tend to do well.


 
I see your point. However, I don't necessarily agree with it.

Game drought? Well the way I see things, just because "Call of Duty: Black Ops", "Call of Duty: Black Ops 2", and "Call of Duty: Holy crap!" exist, doesn't mean there isn't a game drought.

Also sorry for overusing COD, but you get my point. The same principle can be applied to many other titles.

Greater range of games to play. Well I sort of agree on that one, and disagree at the same time. It depends. Personally, I see a lot of the same concepts, over and over again.

Third Party games that help sell hardware? Well yes, true and agreed. I covered that in my previous post.

Of course I cannot I deny third party support tends to do well. In fact, it always does. I also covered that in my previous post.

The issue here is not the doing well or not. It is the creativity of the games. I want *NEW* and never before seen games. Not the same "crap".

Of course, Nintendo does release the same crap over and over. But if I buy Nintendo, I already know I'm going to be "stomping a lot of boomas" if you know what I mean.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Oh I thought you did own a WiiU. Well good then.
> 
> Again, I do understand your position. And I too believe it would benefit the company to have those big third party titles. Even if only financially.
> 
> But for some reason, it feels like Nintendo takes it personally, and doesn't want that to happen. I think they want to be "different" that bad. Lol.


I'm probably going to grab a Wii U by year's end, closer to when all the cool 1st party games come out (Wind Waker HD, Mario Kart, Super Mario 3D World, Smash Bros, etc). But I think buying a console at launch is a terrible idea, even more so with the Wii U, since it's going to be until the end of this year before any games that scream "must buy" to me come out.

But I don't think Nintendo "doesn't want it to happen" with third parties. After all, why would they have tried to garner 3rd party support with the Wii U (even though they failed) if they "didn't want it to happen"? There's no negative impact that good third party support could truly have on a console.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> If a language does not have a wide array of books and information published in it then most consider it a failed language.
> 
> If a video format does not get widely used by a whole host of parties then it can be considered to have failed. Repeat for other types of multimedia.
> 
> ...


 
True.

But does that really mean I enjoy that Book / Format / Game, solely because my neighbor did? Certainly not.

Again, this comes down to everyone's tastes, unfortunately.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm probably going to grab a Wii U by year's end, closer to when all the cool 1st party games come out (Wind Waker HD, Mario Kart, Super Mario 3D World, Smash Bros, etc). But I think buying a console at launch is a terrible idea, even more so with the Wii U, since it's going to be until the end of this year before any games that scream "must buy" to me come out.
> 
> But I don't think Nintendo "doesn't want it to happen" with third parties. After all, why would they have tried to garner 3rd party support with the Wii U (even though they failed) if they "didn't want it to happen"? There's no negative impact that good third party support could truly have on a console.


 
Oh don't get me wrong, I don't have a WiiU either. Nor do I plan on getting one until at least Super Smash Bros is released.

Well I understand that. But then again, if they truly did want it to happen, why are they backing down? (example: crysis 3)

:/

*EDIT: Sorry for double posting guys, my mistake. I wanted to edit the previous post but forgot.*


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 7, 2013)

Wii U sales have shown EA to not completely trust Nintendo with the Wii U.

Its kinda poor to use COD as an example, though i see your point. Companies find it hard to release new IP's because they risk the chance of it being a flop. Dishonored was a huge risk, but it payed off. In this economy sometimes its better to just play it safe, but safe can only get you so far.


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> I see your point. However, I don't necessarily agree with it.
> 
> Game drought? Well the way I see things, just because "Call of Duty: Black Ops", "Call of Duty: Black Ops 2", and "Call of Duty: Holy crap!" exist, doesn't mean there isn't a game drought.


 

What did the N64, Gamecube and Wii all have in common? All three went through significant periods without meaningful software released for it. And why's that? Because there was barely any third party support. The Wii despite being the highest selling console has had a scarce number of decent games since 2010 to 2012.



WhiteMaze said:


> Greater range of games to play. Well I sort of agree on that one, and disagree at the same time. It depends. Personally, I see a lot of the same concepts, over and over again.


 
I have a Wii. Can I play any good WRPGs on it? Can I play any good Third Person Shooters on it? Can I play any Valve games on it? Can I play any games with a genuinely great story and mature themes which leaves a great emotional impact the player?



WhiteMaze said:


> The issue here is not the doing well or not. It is the creativity of the games. I want NEW and never before seen games. Not the same "crap".
> 
> 
> Of course, Nintendo does release the same crap over and over. But if I buy Nintendo, I already know I'm going to be "stomping a lot of boomas" if you know what I mean.


 
Talk about hypocrisy and double standards.



xwatchmanx said:


> After all, why would they have tried to garner 3rd party support with the Wii U (even though they failed) if they "didn't want it to happen"? There's no negative impact that good third party support could truly have on a console.


 

Is there anything substantive Ninty did to attract third party support? I'm actually curious about this.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> Is there anything substantive Ninty did to attract third party support? I'm actually curious about this.


Perhaps not. But publicly, they at least made a show if it, is what I meant.


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Perhaps not. But publicly, they at least made a show if it, is what I meant.


 

Cuz when I hear people talking about garnering third party support, I think of shit like handing questionaires to devs and asking for their thoughts like Sony did with PS4. Or giving them the dev kits they want like Sony did with developers recently. Or providing lucrative licensing deals.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> What did the N64, Gamecube and Wii all have in common? All three went through significant periods without meaningful software released for it. And why's that? Because there was barely any third party support. The Wii despite being the highest selling console has had a scarce number of decent games since 2010 to 2012.


 
True. But that applies to all of the competitors. And if you count that the competition HAS third party support, well it makes the situation that much darker.



emigre said:


> I have a Wii. Can I play any good WRPGs on it? Can I play any good Third Person Shooters on it? Can I play any Valve games on it? Can I play any games with a genuinely great story and mature themes which leaves a great emotional impact the player?


 
Well I have a Wii too. I think this is the main point. While you are certainly right about lack of RPG's, I didn't buy a wii to play Third Person Shooters or First Person Shooters. See my point? I play those on my computer.



emigre said:


> Talk about hypocrisy and double standards.


 
Wow wow. Before you accuse me of something, make sure you understand my point. While Nintendo itself, hasn't innovated much on the games themselves, they innovated in how you *PLAY* them. That was the case with the Wii, and was also the case with the DS.

And even "worse", if you go back to FAST6191's post, considering the Wii and NDS outsold all their competitors:



FAST6191 said:


> If a language does not have a wide array of books and information published in it then most consider it a failed language.
> 
> If a video format does not get widely used by a whole host of parties then it can be considered to have failed. Repeat for other types of multimedia.
> 
> ...


 
So does this mean that Sony and Microsoft are failed companies? I don't think so.

I just think things need to be done a little bit different. And that also includes Nintendo.


I'm no Nintendo fanboy here. I'm just after innovation. Now look at the competitors: neither the games are innovative, and neither is the way you play them.


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> True. But that applies to all of the competitors. And if you count that the competition HAS third party support, well it makes the situation that much darker.


 

The competition HAS third party support. The modern industry is a three horse race where the two horses have third party support.



WhiteMaze said:


> Well I have a Wii too. I think this is the main point. While you are certainly right about lack of RPG's, I didn't buy a wii to play Third Person Shooters or First Person Shooters. See my point? I play those on my computer.


 
I have a PS3. I can play RPGs, TPS, platformers, puzzle games, strategy games, racing, fighting, stealth, action, open world, sandbox, artistic, indie games on it. See my point? I get a wide variety of games to play without having to invest in a second gaming setup.



WhiteMaze said:


> Wow wow. Before you accuse me of something, make sure you understand my point. While Nintendo itself, hasn't innovated much on the games themselves, they innovated in how you PLAY them. That was the case with the Wii, and was also the case with the DS.
> 
> 
> I'm no Nintendo fanboy here. I'm just after innovation. Now look at the competitors: neither the games are innovative, and neither is the way you play them.


 
Waggle isn't innovation. Mario Galaxy is a fantastic game, there was nothing new in how you played it, Kirby's Adventure was a lot of fun, it played like a standard 2D platform.  Donkey Kong was good yet it played like a standard 2D game bar the forced waggle. The only game Nintendo developed which actually fulfilled the Wii's potential was Skyward Sword. Yet funnily Red Steel 2 already achieved what Skyward Sword did earlier as well as better. It was also a third party game.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> *Facepalm*


 
I assume you're "facepalming" the bit about Pachter being paid by Microsoft, which is indeed true. Pachter works under Viacom, and some time back, Microsoft paid Viacom $500 million for advertising of their products. He not allowed to talk bad about Microsoft (you don't bite the hand that feeds you), so in order to make Microsoft look good without actually talking about them, you make the competition look worse.

Politics 101.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 7, 2013)

It is as near as fact. If you want to play Nintendo and other high profile games you will most likely need two gaming platforms thanks to Nintendo's inability to build a rig that meets most developers next gen expectations.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> I assume you're "facepalming" the bit about Pachter being paid by Microsoft, which is indeed true. Pachter works under Viacom, and some time back, Microsoft paid Viacom $500 million for advertising of their products. He not allowed to talk bad about Microsoft (you don't bite the hand that feeds you), so in order to make Microsoft look good without actually talking about them, you make the competition look worse.
> 
> Politics 101.


I used to volunteer write for a Nintendo-centric gaming news site that Nintendo advertised on. But that didn't keep us from criticizing Nintendo when we thought they were doing something stupid. Paying someone's parent company for advertising doesn't mean that all of a sudden you're kept on a leash and required to censor yourself to make that company look good. To assume it's a foregone conclusion that Pachter isn't allowed to talk badly about Microsoft because his parent company got paid for advertising (a fairly common practice) is just flat out stupid, not to mention a bit dishonest.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> The competition HAS third party support. The modern industry is a three horse race where the two horses have third party support.


 
What?

I didn't say the competition doesn't have third party support. I said the competition has also has periods with few decent games even *WITH* third party support.



emigre said:


> I have a PS3. I can play RPGs, TPS, platformers, puzzle games, strategy games, racing, fighting, stealth, action, open world, sandbox, artistic, indie games on it. See my point? I get a wide variety of games to play without having to invest in a second gaming setup.


 
True. Yet, I didn't buy a PS3, nor do I plan to due to the single reason that while there are literally millions of games, the fact that only a few are good, also applies. I don't see quantity as quality.

And I wouldn't have bought a Wii either, were it not for Super Smash Bros Brawl. That was the sole title that made me buy it.

But then again, I guess everyone has different tastes.



emigre said:


> Waggle isn't innovation. Mario Galaxy is a fantastic game, there was nothing new in how you played it, Kirby's Adventure was a lot of fun, it played like a standard 2D platform. Donkey Kong was good yet it played like a standard 2D game bar the forced waggle. The only game Nintendo developed which actually fulfilled the Wii's potential was Skyward Sword. Yet funnily Red Steel 2 already achieved what Skyward Sword did earlier as well as better. It was also a third party game.


 
If you don't think the Wii innovated in the way games were played, then I don't know what to say to you sir. I'm baffled that you think that. The fun I've had with the Wii, especially with friends, far outweighs any other gaming platform I've ever had.

But I see this is going nowhere. You clearly favor Sony, while I favor Nintendo. So let us enjoy our gaming platforms without bashing at each other.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 7, 2013)

The wii was innovative, i can't see how anyone can argue it wasnt. It was the first successful attempt at making motion controls viable. The biggest argument is that the Wii, and even the Wii U had little support from 3rd parties, and basically marketed the common market with its over 60% library of shovelware. I could look over the Wii library and MAYBE find 25 games worth playing. When i could look at the Ps3/Xbox360 library and find a minimum of 50-75 games worth playing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> It was the first successful attempt at making motion controls viable.


Yet no console maker, including Nintendo, is following up with a motion controls only or even a main focus of the controls as motion controls unless I count touchscreens (I can not see how I would/should/could). To that end I probably get to look back at the eyetoy or even say motion controls are probably not viable at the present level of tech.
If it ever happens (barring sub mm finger tracking, and probably some tactile feedback as well) it will probably be because android pulled it off and as most valid criticisms I ever see there are "gah (lack of) controls" I am not expecting an awful lot there either.
See also "gimmick".



Lestworth said:


> The biggest argument is that the Wii, and even the Wii U had little support from 3rd parties, and basically marketed the common market with its over 60% library of shovelware. I could look over the Wii library and MAYBE find 25 games worth playing. When i could look at the Ps3/Xbox360 library and find a minimum of 50-75 games worth playing.



Amount of shovelware (though I have very serious issues with the term, to the point where I would argue there is very little I would classify as shovelware) and amount of good games are not the same thing. Your point probably stands (when it comes down to it I am nowhere near as intimately familiar with the Wii library as I am the 360, DS or GBA so I can not call it) but I did have to mention that.



WhiteMaze said:


> So let us enjoy our gaming platforms without bashing at each other.



That is not usually a problem around here, the issues tend to come when one or another tries to sell someone else on the game/franchise/platform they enjoy and we get to analyse it in depth. At this point seriously wonky logic has a habit of appearing and without serious intervention it goes downhill from there. Not always but more often than we might like.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 7, 2013)

i could sit here for the next hr and show you a giant stupid list of wii shovelware games but im not gonna.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 8, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> That is not usually a problem around here, the issues tend to come when one or another tries to sell someone else on the game/franchise/platform they enjoy and we get to analyse it in depth. At this point seriously wonky logic has a habit of appearing and without serious intervention it goes downhill from there. Not always but more often than we might like.


 
Yes I agree.

Everyone has an opinion. It is nothing more than exactly that.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

My main question is:

HOW MANY GAMES CAN YOU ACTUALLY PLAY?

I don't have time to spend all day playing gazillion games. I own a PS3 and have exactly 23 games for it. I have 3 Wii U games and this number will climb to 8 when the year is over. I have 26 Wii games and around 20-25 Gamecube games (not sure about theright number) and I have 11 3DS games (13 if you count downloadables) and a bunc of DS games i forgot the rigth number probably around 15-20.

Why am I saying this? Well simply because the question is how much can you play? Suppose any console has a ton of games, what good would that do to you? You can't possibly play all those games. Isn't it better to have ONE good game EACH MONTH than ten good games every week? You might think different, but that's what I think and if you talk tor egular people on the street, they agree. Who has the cash to buy all those games and the time to play them?

Sure you migth say that with more games you have more to chose from and that is correct. But in the end you WILL miss out on great games, ALWAYS, no matter what console you have because you can't afford it or you have no time or you decided to play anotehr great game first.

So in the end all this talk amounts to one thing only and this is sales - not YOU playing more games. I know I couldn't, I am sure your day has 24 hours just like mine and you are probably just as busy withr eal life as I am - that is if you ever moved out of mommys basement and GOT a real life of course...


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 8, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> My main question is:
> 
> HOW MANY GAMES CAN YOU ACTUALLY PLAY?
> 
> ...


 
I understand what you are trying to say here, but consider this:

If you need to buy a new TV, do you go to your small, local store ( if there is still any ), or to a big,fat Best-Buy mega-store with hundreds of models on display, even though you only need to buy one ?
Or if you want ice-cream, don't you like to go to those places with dozens of different flavors, instead of your basic chocolate, vanilla strawberry ?

The key word here is *variety*.
You won't have to buy every frigging game out there, but it's surely nice to have plenty of choices.
Also if you go to a video-games store, by simply looking at the shelf's space dedicated to each system, don't you think that the biggest, most crowded one sends a healthy  signal to a potential buyer ?
That's all about it there is.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe we should develop some Wii U games, except with blackjack and hookers.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jul 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> Yet funnily Red Steel 2 already achieved what Skyward Sword did earlier as well as better. It was also a third party game.


 
I couldn't help but laugh at you, what a load of shit that is.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jul 8, 2013)

The only reason to own any console is for an exclusive title.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> I understand what you are trying to say here, but consider this:
> 
> If you need to buy a new TV, do you go to your small, local store ( if there is still any ), or to a big,fat Best-Buy mega-store with hundreds of models on display, even though you only need to buy one ?
> Or if you want ice-cream, don't you like to go to those places with dozens of different flavors, instead of your basic chocolate, vanilla strawberry ?
> ...


 

I understand where you are getting at. And you are partly right. But when i buy a new TV i look for ONE thing, and ONE thing only: Which TV has the best picture for the priceclass I can afford.
I dont care about smart TV, internet and all that other shit. I want a nice, clean picture at a low price. And that's it. As for icecream, I ALWAYS go to my icecream guy of my trust. He has not the biggest set of flavours, but i know that what i get is fantastic - same for pizza btw.

Sure, variety is a good thing but too much variety is just confusing to the point where you're no longer sure what to get. I am in no way defending Nintendo, i have said time and time again that the 350 price point is too steep, that they need 3rd party support and that they should have spaced their games MUCH better, but still, i dont have the need for a gazillion of games - not when i know EXACTLY what I want - a selected list of GOOD games I enjoy playing. Thats why I got a PS3 and a Wii and thats why I got a Wii U - all games i want for the next two years are boundt o be released on those systems - throw in my 3DS for goodmeasure ad I am happy


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> I couldn't help but laugh at you, what a load of shit that is.


 

Jack, are you capable of making a post where you don't sound like an idiot?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> i could sit here for the next hr and show you a giant stupid list of wii shovelware games but im not gonna.


 

By all means, go ahead. I'd love to see a list actually


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jul 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> Jack, are you capable of making a post where you don't sound like an idiot?


 
The irony...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> My main question is:
> 
> HOW MANY GAMES CAN YOU ACTUALLY PLAY?
> 
> I don't have time to spend all day playing gazillion games.



Depends. I do not consider I have had to finish a story, 100% it or something similar to have got my fair shake out of a game. By similar token I can afford to be truly dismissive of games if they are doing things that do not please me and that only leaves more free time for more games.

Granted I have not actually played games in some time but that was a model that worked when I did.




EzekielRage said:


> not YOU playing more games. I know I couldn't, I am sure your day has 24 hours just like mine and you are probably just as busy with real life as I am - that is if you ever moved out of mommy's basement and GOT a real life of course...



People have tried to sell me on this "getting a life" stuff before and it does not seem like a good gig.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jul 8, 2013)

i wouldnt buy a wii u.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2013)

Patcher says something dumb about Nintendo, what a shock.
Seriously can't we just make a Patcher says thread, put all his stupid shit there and call it a day? Making a thread every time the twit opens his month is just feeding into him and only encouraging him.


----------



## Dork (Jul 8, 2013)

If I make fun of Nintendo can I get my own dedicated thread?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Patcher says something dumb about Nintendo, what a shock.
> Seriously can't we just make a Patcher says thread, put all his stupid shit there and call it a day? Making a thread every time the twit opens his month is just feeding into him and only encouraging him.


 

This is GBATemp, to expect something like that to happen is like expecting IGN to have coherent comments 





Dark S. said:


> If I make fun of Nintendo can I get my own dedicated thread?


 
Oh! Can I join?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2013)

We considered it and kind of have it for politicians without a clue on the matter, or indeed any matter that does not push somewhere towards fantasy 1950's America.

The trouble is Mr Pachter is not in the position of spouting unmitigated bollocks at all points in life. Indeed a lot of what he says is probably worth paying attention to if you are involved with or considering investing in game related industries. Certainly there is a reason we have not syndicated a feed of his but I tell you what point me at a broad selection of things he has said and I will show you a good line in logic behind it and/or how history would demonstrate him as being correct in most of those instances and just to save us the hassle Nintendo were a bad investment to make in 2007 ( http://www.wikinvest.com/stock/Nintendo_(NTDOY) ).


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh! Can I join?


 
I'm sure you've got a thread all to yourself in the hidden moderator's forum.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I'm sure you've got a thread all to yourself in the hidden moderator's forum.


 

Ah, you're right, I'll look for it now


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-things-every-game-company-gets-wrong-about-gamers_p2/

related article - notice how almost all games mentioned in the article are "next gen" games for ps4 or Xbone - that pretty much is right about every damn thing


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-things-every-game-company-gets-wrong-about-gamers_p2/
> 
> related article - notice how almost all games mentioned in the article are "next gen" games for ps4 or Xbone - that pretty much is right about every damn thing


 

Still a more reputable source than Forbes.


----------

